# My Wife's bucket mouth



## Rediculous

Yep, that's a lunker. Nice catch


----------



## Net 30

it's a pig....congrats! 

That's gonna be tough for the man of the house to beat......


----------



## cvilt

Great catch and an excellent picture for the wall. Congratulations


----------



## phishphood

I'm sure glad there was a bass pic in the report. The title had me a little worried for your safety. ;D

Awesome fish!!!!!!!!


----------



## kamakuras

Beast mode!!


----------



## jeross

I need to dream that dream! Great job on an impressive fish. Should we assume she was fishing with shiners?


----------



## daniellemccurdy

Thanks everyone for the kudos on my 11.5 bass!! Mrs. LoneStarFL here... I am new to fishing and skiffing... but enjoy doing both with Mr. LoneStarFL!  I was fishing with shiners on this day but we use all kinds of bait. I look forward to posting more trophies on here!!


----------



## daniellemccurdy

PS: Florida Sports Woman has a monthly photo contest .. if you have a couple of seconds please 'like' the link and vote for my bucket mouth!! ;D 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=453651508022223&set=a.441881009199273.100167.168778253176218&type=1&theater


----------



## lucasmccurdy

Yes - on the shiners, thingfish. We drove them up from Orlando to Ponte Vedra. Big slabs. I grew up with my Dad taking me shiner fishing. Great memories! It was fun fishing with wife and Grandfather.


----------



## Grant

Nice fish. My wife and I fish together all the time. Couldn't have a better fishing partner.
Way to fish
fltsfshr


----------



## lost1317

Nice!!


----------



## scottruns

What a toad!!


----------



## Lt25

Thats awesome! Nice fish and great memories!


----------



## lucasmccurdy

We have a lot of fun together. We just did a camping/fishing backwater trip in the everglades a few weeks ago. Before we left she asked if we could come back for our wedding anniversary. I don't know how I got so blessed! Follow her adventures at http://www.facebook.com/sheshookedfishing


----------



## fishicaltherapist

BEAUTIFUL TROPHY!!! Hope you let her swim again... she might be 12 next time!


----------



## lucasmccurdy

We got her weighed, photoed, revived and she swam off back to her home. We will be back another time to see if she has put on any weight or has any fat friends.


----------

